# Nigerian dwarf junior doe critique



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello fellow goat lovers! 
I would like some second opinions on my little PB Nigerian Dwarf doe, Sugar Brook Demi Quinn (Dam-Sunnywood Brie, Sire-Maine Second Wind Nemo Quinn). She is about 6 months old now, but the pictures here were taken from over the summer when she was being shown (sorry they aren't the best quality, but they are better than trying to take new ones now; she is quite fuzzy!) I am trying to sell her so any suggested pricing would be welcome. I have not gotten her registration underway yet but she is registrable. She is super sweet too, as you can see from the last photo  Any comments welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't really critique her, since she's not set up and the picture is 'shooting down' at her.

But what I can see is:
-Nice level topline
-Sharp withers
-Level rump
-Nice depth throughout her body
-Very well blended
-Good diary character
-Good legs
-Wide rump
-Good width between hocks
-Thurls look level
-She's extremely cute 

Set up I think she'd look really good  I bet she's a nice little doe.


----------

